# Muscle Rubs



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Do there serve any benefit? The doctor prescribed me some 10% Ibuprofen gel but that did not really do much at all,I got some Deep heat rub which seems to be helping a bit but it burns.
Its for my left quad which keeps getting really painful at the knee but according to the doctor its fine.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

It should give you temporary relief from pain.

However, If the pain is at the knee have you also tried a good quality* glucosamine & chondroitin supplement just in case the pain isn't muscular?

I've recently had shoulder pain from taking on too much load from free weights and tried all sorts of rubs and pain relief gels. 
The glucosamine + chondroitin worked wonders on my shoulders within a few days of taking it.

Hope that helps.

*marine not bovine based & defo not Holland & Barrett based.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been taking glucosamine+ fish oil but its not doing much.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The emphasis is on the word quality supplements.

Also your Glucosamine must be combined close to the ratio of 1:1 with marine based Chondroitin for it to function effectively. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Also take organic MSM (Methyl Sulphonyl Methane) which provides a key structural component in joint cartilage. 
It is the perfect partner for glucosamine.

Word to the wise, it makes your hair and nails grow quicker than your usual rate


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Tips said:


> The emphasis is on the word quality supplements.
> 
> Also your Glucosamine must be combined close to the ratio of 1:1 with marine based Chondroitin for it to function effectively. :thumb:


My Glucosamine is running out now Tips, please could you recommend a good quality Glucosamine/Chondroitin :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ross said:


> Do there serve any benefit? The doctor prescribed me some 10% Ibuprofen gel but that did not really do much at all,I got some Deep heat rub which seems to be helping a bit but it burns.
> Its for my left quad which keeps getting really painful at the knee but according to the doctor its fine.


Have you gone for an MRI scan Ross?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Have you gone for an MRI scan Ross?


Not they did an ultrasound a few months ago and there is nothing serious up with my left quad/knee but there was fluid in the knee.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> My Glucosamine is running out now Tips, please could you recommend a good quality Glucosamine/Chondroitin :thumb:


Dag PM sent :thumb:


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Tiger Balm.

I swear by it after serious ligament and deep muscle damage.
Smells great too.

http://www.boots.com/en/Tiger-Balm-...ogle Base-_---_-Tiger Balm Red Ointment 19 g


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Tips said:


> Dag PM sent :thumb:


pm me too tips:thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey dude, muscle and joint pain can be a real hindrance to your quality of life. I have just had 3 Cortisone injections in my hands (last Friday and it was not pleasant) but seems to be working. I have several aches and pains from a younger life of lots of weights and various training (gloveless bag sessions, don't recommend them anymore... ).

I will take some tips from other posts here as well but another remedy to rub on I have found to be brilliant and fit for purpose is called BIOFREEZE. It is a Cryotherapy Gel and widely available. Hope it helps :thumb:

http://www.boots.com/en/Biofreeze-Pain-relieving-Gel-118ml_21629/


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

buckrogers21stc said:


> Tiger Balm.
> 
> I swear by it after serious ligament and deep muscle damage.
> Smells great too.
> ...


+1 great stuff for muscular pain :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Cuey & RedUntilDead

PM's sent to you both - remember ChondroMax is a supplement for joint relief. :thumb:

Cheers

Dr Rick Daglass MD


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I've got a few bottles of Tiger balm, the extra strong is very nice :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> I've got a few bottles of Tiger balm, the extra strong is very nice :thumb:


I got two tubs of the Red stuff today and it works really well,I am going to start doing exercises to get this quad back up to strength.

This vid certainly "motivates" me :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ooh me too!

(are we talking knees or hello pretty ladies) 

Best of luck Ross :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The lovely lady in the vid:argie:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------

